# Pressing design down the leg of sweatpants: left leg, right leg, does it matter?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have an order to press a team name down the leg of sweat pants. 

Left leg? Right leg? Does it matter?

I'm thinking it doesn't matter, because when I'm googling other products like this online, it looks like designs are pressed on both legs. Just was wondering if there is a preferred way for most people.....

Thanks!


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I do down left leg becuse to put BATTLERS on the left leg the B is on top. To put it on the right leg the B is at the knee and the S is on top. Up to you, I just like to read from top to bottom. 
If your stacking the letters it's not as important. Exampleoof what I call stacking is:
B
A
T
T
L
E
R
S

But this I still do on the left leg out of habbit.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, I meant stacking. Thanks for replying.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap.... wouldn't this be an option for the customer?.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Charles, yes, it should be an option for the customer.

But it's cheerleading moms. Have you worked with cheerleading moms?  I've learned to limit the options. If I'm dealing with only one who is making the decisions, great. But when they need to go get a concensus of all the moms.......forget it. LOL. Love my customers though.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Why not have the moms indicate on the order form? But then I have not worked with that group and since I have two granddaughters who were in cheer, I think I will pass!


----------



## sassygirltshirts (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it's more common down the left


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Why not have the moms indicate on the order form? But then I have not worked with that group and since I have two granddaughters who were in cheer, I think I will pass!


With all due respect we've found that with the combination of coaches and parents they're lucky to spell the kid's name correctly. Hitting them with "which leg would you like the team name on" might push them over the edge.... 

We had one jersey come in where the parent wrote "Eeoyore" for the name. First we thought "Winnie the Pooh" fan but it wasn't spelled correctly so we checked. Turns out child's name is George.....


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have learned to limit choices when it comes to a big group of girls. I learned my lesson early on

Leap- can you post pics


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

If they are also printing tops, I suggest printing on the left if the shirt design is centered and on the right if the design is printed on the left chest. I think it is more balanced when printing the left chest on the top and the right leg on the bottom. But as the other replies indicate, anything goes...


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Outside of right leg


----------

